# If you were able to pick the theme for a Pokemon game, what would it be?



## Dar

Yes, it does have a long title. But pretty self-explanitory. But in case you dont get it, you just have to type an idea for a pokemon game, then put it into detail.

If I could make one, you would be a wild pokemon traveling the region trying not to get caught by trainers. You could create a pack (or whatever a group of pokemon is called) and be able to control all of them.

In my opinion, this sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Monoking

Well, the titles would be amaze, astonish, and adventure.
Adventure would be awesome.
One of the main things would be randomizers. And lots of them.
And each one changes the plot a little.
Example:
You go to a pokemon center. There will be a 1 out of 10 chance that after you give your pokemon to joy, she takes her disguise off and is really a team rocketter who steals your pokemon. She then runs off with them, but drops one, which is randomized.
If it's a flying pokemon, she gets into a helicopter and you chase after it on the pokemon.
If it's a water pokemon, she gets in a speedboat and you chase it.
Anything else, you chase after her on foot.
All of these involve battles at some point.
Imagine, an in the air battle!


----------



## Zero Moment

In this game, you are a member of a notorious Team struggling to rise through the ranks.

It is you.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I would like a game where you must join the "Team Rocket" of the game in order to overtake them. Media exposure would be part of the plot.  Rather than having 8 badges, you would have to overtake 8 leaders.  The E4 would be 4 double battles consisting of the 8 leaders.  The champion would be the leader of "The evil group"

After the main story, you can take on the real gyms, but they will have higher levels.  New parts of the region would open up.


----------



## Steel Scyther

Dark Koala said:


> If I could make one, you would be a wild pokemon traveling the region trying not to get caught by trainers. You could create a pack (or whatever a group of pokemon is called) and be able to control all of them.
> 
> In my opinion, this sounds pretty cool.


That is one of the two ideas I had. The other one would be pretty much like a first-person shooter game: you see the game from the Pokemon's perspective and walk around using different attacks.


----------



## Luxcario

A game where you are in a villainous team.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Bayleafqween said:


> I would like a game where you must join the "Team Rocket" of the game in order to overtake them [...]


GENIUS


----------



## SquishierCobra

I would make an RTS for PC or 3DS based a bit like Age of Mythology, where on which Legendary Pokemon you choose to worship affect your armies of humans and Pokemon.

Think about it. It sounds awesome.


----------



## Zero Moment

SquishierCobra said:


> I would make an RTS for PC or 3DS based a bit like Age of Mythology, where on which Legendary Pokemon you choose to worship affect your armies of humans and Pokemon.
> 
> Think about it. It sounds awesome.


YES


----------



## Monoking

SquishierCobra said:


> I would make an RTS for PC or 3DS based a bit like Age of Mythology, where on which Legendary Pokemon you choose to worship affect your armies of humans and Pokemon.
> 
> Think about it. It sounds awesome.


No. The legendary pokemon don't work that way.

They're all mewspawn, under the jurisdiction of Arceus.
Worshipping one is like worshipping them all.
I know this personally...


----------



## SquishierCobra

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> YES


I'm glad SOMEBODY agrees with me!


----------



## Zero Moment

Spunky the raichu said:


> No. The legendary pokemon don't work that way.
> 
> They're all mewspawn, under the jurisdiction of Arceus.
> Worshipping one is like worshipping them all.
> I know this personally...


lol no


----------



## actionhero112

Something very gritty, and undeniably sexy. I want something to both surprise me, and excite me in ways I'm not comfortable with. Then I want the game to take me into its warm embrace and hold me. Just hold me. Sometimes I feel games don't do that anymore, they don't show the love that they used to, and that makes me both sad and limp.

Also the main girl character needs to actually have bodacious tatas. But the main theme should be rough, hard, unforgiving, love of course. But the bodacious tatas should fit in there somehow. Or not depending on the quality and size of their bodacious-ness.

And hairier, bigger pokeballs. That is always a big deal for me.

_Negrek gave this post a spamming infraction._


----------



## Monoking

actionhero112 said:


> Something very gritty, and undeniably sexy. I want something to both surprise me, and excite me in ways I'm not comfortable with. Then I want the game to take me into its warm embrace and hold me. Just hold me. Sometimes I feel games don't do that anymore, they don't show the love that they used to, and that makes me both sad and limp.
> 
> Also the main girl character needs to actually have bodacious tatas. But the main theme should be rough, hard, unforgiving, love of course. But the bodacious tatas should fit in there somehow. Or not depending on the quality and size of their bodacious-ness.
> 
> And hairier, bigger pokeballs. That is always a big deal for me.


*Blink blink*

Uhh...


----------



## Spatz

Spunky the raichu said:


> *Blink blink*
> 
> Uhh...


Ignore him, he seems to enjoy sexual innuendo...


----------



## Solstice

Lirris said:


> Ignore him, he seems to enjoy sexual innuendo...


It's is one of his forms of humor.


----------



## Dar

actionhero112 said:


> Something very gritty, and undeniably sexy. I want something to both surprise me, and excite me in ways I'm not comfortable with. Then I want the game to take me into its warm embrace and hold me. Just hold me. Sometimes I feel games don't do that anymore, they don't show the love that they used to, and that makes me both sad and limp.
> 
> Also the main girl character needs to actually have bodacious tatas. But the main theme should be rough, hard, unforgiving, love of course. But the bodacious tatas should fit in there somehow. Or not depending on the quality and size of their bodacious-ness.
> 
> And hairier, bigger pokeballs. That is always a big deal for me.


This post makes me WISH I didnt make this thread. That is a picture I did not need o_0


----------



## Monoking

Dark Koala said:


> This post makes me WISH I didnt make this thread. That is a picture I did not need o_0


I feel the same way...


----------



## actionhero112

Tehehe. But you did. BUT YOU DID!

Ideas like rainbows today. My new theme below. 

_You should have acted,_
_They are already here,_
_Their defeat was only a delay_
_From the time after Black and White opened,_
_When the skys of Unova would spill their own blood,_
_No one wanted to believe,_
_Believe they even existed,_
_And when the truth dawned,_
_It dawned in the fire type,_
_But there is one they get shocked by,
In their tongue he is Pikahkiin,
DRAGON-TYPE BORN!

PIKAHKIIN!
PIKAHKIIN!
NAAL OK ZIN LOS VAHRIIN!
WAH DEIN VOKUL MAHFAERAAK AHST VAAL!
AHRK FIN NOROK PAAL GRAAN!
FOD NUST HON ZINDRO ZAAN!
PIKAHKIIN FAH HIN KOGAAN MU DRAAL!_


----------



## Anomaly 54

Don't think that's how copyright works.

What about an RTS where you start with only Normal type Pokémon, and you take your forces and join other pokemon 'clans' allowing you to build and create Normal and (for example's sake) Water pokemons. You would pick which kind to build by 'cycling' through the seventeen types. They would be sorta like the AoE civilisations, but only the buildings would stay the same for each type (although they would look different, obviously)

Then once you have all seventeen types you have to fight some corrupt legendaries.

I would pay for a game like that. Horde of Torchics spamming Fire Blast on a Grass village :D


----------



## RespectTheBlade

In the game, you are able to switch between trainers to play. It's like a chaptered book, you play three different characters at different times. Eventually you would meet up and take in an evil force/pokemon champion together and may even turn on each other at points, fighting against the other. (you playing one, AI the other trainer.)

I would also make almost every pokemon available in the same game.


----------



## Zero Moment

When the forums say there's a post but there's nothing there.

Who ya gonna call?
POSTBUSTERS!

EDIT: Actually, a Ghostbusters theme is actually a good idea. Just throw some Luigi's Mansion in there and you have a Pokemon/Ghostbusters crossover.


----------



## Ether's Bane

An RSE spinoff where you are a member of Team Magma/Aqua trying to bring down Team Aqua/Magma.


----------



## golden999

How about a game where you're a trainer on the routes and you get to become a gym leader, then an elite 4 member, and finally the champion. You choose a type you focus on at the start of the game and the final boss is red, who is fighting to become the champ.


----------



## geekydragon

i have a sort of mario-kartish idea, were the pokemon are racing in cars, and can use their attacks to knock opponents out of their way. there would be special "boss modes" were you have to use pokeballs to capture legendaries (which you then unlock and can use to race). it sounds crazy but i seems like a good idea in my head.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Something with a "Kirby's Dreamland-ish" type of feel. XD Really cutesy and dream like and stuff. Thats kinda how my fake games work out anyways.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Plausible Idea: A 3-D platformer where you play as Pikachu. 

Implausible ideas: A survival game where you play as a basic Pokemon (like Ratatta or Bidoof) and survive the harsh Pokemon Island. You keep playing until you die. You then get to spend points on new Pokemon to play as. You get points for surviving a long time.

A Pokemon MOBA.

A 2-D sidescrolling platformer where you play as Sandshrew and fight other Pokemon with reidiculously over-complex combos. Called 'Sandshrew Beats The Snot Out Of Everyone'.

(...Wait HOLY CRAP THIS THREAD IS OVER TWO YEARS OLD)


----------



## sv_01

A platformer adventure where you level up, fight bosses (legendaries) and save the world from Darkrai, who is mind controlling the others. I guess you would play as a starter. And the order and difficulty of the areas and bosses depends on what Pokémon you choose. If you're Grass, you start in a tutorial-ish meadow area, the second is a lake with lillypad platforms and the last area before the Nightmare Cave is full of lava. If you choose Fire, the first area is a cave with some lava in the background, the second is a forest with swinging vines and the second-to-last is some rocks in the sea. And if you're a Water-type, the first area is a beach, the second is a volcano and the one before Darkrai's HQ is a very dangerous jungle. The rest would always be the same. And as you level up, you get better weapon choices and stuff.


----------



## Music Dragon

A gritty reboot of the Pokémon franchise, reimagining Pikachu as a disgruntled police detective with a drinking problem. A routine investigation into a domestic homicide puts him on the trail of a government conspiracy involving the elusive "Team Rocket" - but who can he really trust when the corruption goes all the way to the top...?

Starring Jack Nicholson as Pikachu, Andy García as Giovanni, and Jigglypuff as itself.


----------

